# Zyxel G-220F USB Wifi adapter

## fikiz

Hi All.

I'm having a lot of troubles getting a Zyxel G-220F USB Wifi adapter to work. I'm running Gentoo with kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5; Ubuntu 9.04 (kernel 2.6.2 :Cool:  has no problems with this device.

this is /var/log/messages when I plug the device: (driver loaded with 'modprobe zd1211rw' command):

```
Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb-storage: device ignored

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0ace, idProduct=2011

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: Product: WL Install

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: Manufacturer: ZyDAS

Apr 11 11:10:34 homer kernel: usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 4321

Apr 11 11:10:37 homer kernel: usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 8

Apr 11 11:10:39 homer kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Apr 11 11:10:39 homer kernel: usb 1-3: device not accepting address 9, error -71

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: can't set config #1, error -71

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0ace, idProduct=2011

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: Product: WL Install

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: Manufacturer: ZyDAS

Apr 11 11:10:40 homer kernel: usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 4321
```

the product name "WL Install" comes from the feature of this USB device of presenting itself like a cdrom drive at first, and then showing the real wifi device when the cd is ejected; the Ubuntu's kernel logs the eject command and everything works well.

Sometimes, while trying different sequences of loading driver/plugging device/unloading driver/unplugging, the eject command is sent by this gentoo kernel and the wifi adapter became available, but other "error -71" occours.

Somebody knows what is this "error -71"?

Any suggestions?

thanks.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Take a look at http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB and check the exact driver required for you chipset, then make sure that you've got it included in your kernel - either built-in or as a module. Also, if it needs any firmware, make sure that it is installed too (however, I'm pretty sure the missing driver is the issue; you would get a hint in dmesg if it were only missing firmware). If this fails, you can check which driver is used by ubuntu.

EDIT:

Uups, should have read your post more carefully, sorry, you're already using the correct driver. No idea (except upgrading the kernel and doublechecking the firmware) then  :Sad: 

EDIT2:

Perhaps http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/Driverless contains some hints on solving your problem.

----------

## fikiz

I ran an Ubuntu-livecd on the same hardware where I use Gentoo, realizing that the problem with this device remains. So I can exclude a software flaw.

I'm using this USB wireless adapter for many month with this PC and kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, with long uptimes (60+ days) and without any problem. I can state that many Terabytes passed through this device; I even used an USB extension cable (1 meter long). Suddenly I started getting the errors described in the first post and now I have some kernel-panics. Removing the extension cable gave me longer uptimes between kernel-panics but didn't resolved.

Any ideas of what's happening to my hardware (motherboard)? It is possible that some recent updated package (excluding the kernel and the zd1211rw, I'm running always the same I compiled months ago) broke something?

thanks for your patience.

----------

